# Machinima deletes all of its videos



## CrookedCroc (Jan 21, 2019)

Looks like the great majority of Machinima's videos have been deleted, this marks the end of an era (a dark but fun one tbh)

www.youtube.com: Machinima

For now it's parent company hasn't released an official statement but maybe the network wasn't worth keeping around, the network was pretty infamous for scamming creators with never-ending contracts so it doesn't surprise me that they are now dead

Still, they had some pretty fun stuff






Rest in pepperoni


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 22, 2019)

shucks


----------



## Karatine (Jan 22, 2019)

Goodbye old episodes of arby n the chief. I think the original creator might still have been trying to get the rights to upload his episodes on to his channel.
It sucks when classic, beloved works of media get erased from time just because the company that owns it all just can't keep it's shit together. That or they just don't care at all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2019)

Ah, man. D:

Machinima had a lot of good content, but I knew about their shitty deals made with creators after one of their biggest creators finally came out about it some years ago. They unfortunately ended up with destroying themselves from within with their shitty business practices. This will be the end result down the line for anything that decide to go about doing crappy deals for creators and have a shitty business model.

Just glad Norwegian work ethics are based on the Protestant church and employees don't have to deal with this garbage.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 22, 2019)

It also just occurred to me that it's like losing a piece of history. You wouldn't let a museum that shuts down to just smash all their art pieces while saying "it's all worthless now!"


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh no, I actually likes some of there videos.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2019)

A corporate take over and kill to eliminate a competitor for views?


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 23, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> shitty deals made with creators


They pretty much outscammed the DarkSydePhil though, so kudos to them for that :v


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 23, 2019)

Rest in peace machinima.
It always bothers me to a degree whenever a content creator either goes offline or deletes all their stuff. I can understand if its for personal reasons, but it bums me out to a degree. Sort of lost forever in a sense. If I was resigning as a content creator, I’d like to try to keep things online or undeleted, so future people can enjoy whatever it may be, and just incase the spark would re-ignite.


----------



## FlunseyTheFox (Jan 23, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Rest in peace machinima.
> It always bothers me to a degree whenever a content creator either goes offline or deletes all their stuff. I can understand if its for personal reasons, but it bums me out to a degree. Sort of lost forever in a sense. If I was resigning as a content creator, I’d like to try to keep things online or undeleted, so future people can enjoy whatever it may be, and just incase the spark would re-ignite.


Also because there where a compony maybe it is because money or licensing issues.


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 23, 2019)

I really liked their "Happy Hour" worth of things and their Halo / Counter Strike / TF2 parodies.

Granted when their news anchors and original programming started to drop off, things looked incredibly bleak.

I cried during the series finally of Arby N The Cheif... It was that good. Which is odd considering it was a story with action figures lol

I really liked Happy Hour Saloon as well, but luckily the voice actor of "Uncle Lou" is on Newgrounds so I watch him on there.

I also liked Machinama's music parodies too.

When the CC dropped off one by one, it kind of spelled the end of Machinima.

Dexter Manning had a good parody show on Machinima too. I forgot the name of it. I found his channel on Youtube. Same humor but different format which is fine, but when I hear his voice, all I can think of is his parodies he did on Machinima. I just, for some reason, can't remember the name of the series he had on there lol

Maybe Machinima is considering a reboot or a re-brand but they should have kept the classics on a separate channel with a link to it called "Machinima Classic" so everyone can go back and pick and choose their favorite series. That is just my opinion anyway.

Goodnight sweet prince <3


----------



## Yav (Jan 23, 2019)

Really upsetting to hear, especially since Machinimas were a pretty big part of my 2011 - 2013 years.
Ahh the memories..


----------

